# Hartz vs. Frontline!



## ChancetheGSD

Funny that a Frontline Plus ad happens to be above what I'm typing. 

So I was walking through the pet aisles of Wal-Mart, just looking at all they had. I notice a lady standing over the flea/tick products, holding boxes of 2-3 different cheap brands of flea/tick killer. She seemed confused and I kindly pointed out that she should be careful using cheap F/T products because they're known to cause problems. They didn't have much choice since most things were out of stock and most were in large breed sizes so I could understand her frustration, especially since she was leaving for vacation in the morning. I pointed her to Pet Armor and explained that it was the same as Frontline and how products have an x amount of time before the can come out with a generic and Frontlines was up and so came Pet Armor and a couple others. Problem is, they only had the medium size which is for dogs 23-44lb. I asked what size dogs she said and she gave me numbers that were like 8lb or something, so I did hesitate to say split it. (Which I do for my dogs to save money though I use a different brand) I told her to go for Frontline and maybe 3rd it and she looked at the price ($40ish) and she was like "OMG!!! THAT'S SO EXPENSIVE!!!" .....*insert :headbang: here* First of all, you're splitting it. Second of all, it comes with like 3 or 4 doses.....It's really NOT that expensive broken down...

I don't know if she ever went back and got the Hartz type crap for $5 after I left but seriously, why do people think that is so expensive??? When your dog has an adverse reaction and cost $100+ to vet or worse, DIES...Was that $5 really worth your dogs life?

People really kill me with how cheap they can be. ANY flea/tick product is bad but when you have a whole website dedicated to dogs and cats becoming sick and dying because of x product, WHY would you even consider it???

I didn't comment on the Kibbles N' Bits and Friskies she had in her cart at least...


----------



## doggiedad

wallets come in all sizes. some hold more some hold less.
what size is yours?


----------



## Gharrissc

I personally don't like Frontline or Hartz because neither one of them works for me.


----------



## llombardo

I originally had found one that was reasonably priced at Petsmart...I came home, read the reviews and went back and got the frontline. I'm able to use it every 3 months instead of every month for fleas. Ticks are not an issue where I'm at and if I go somewhere that it is, I can always give mine a monthly dose for the protection against ticks.


----------



## Madjukes

Lol, the kibbles n bits 

Also, sometimes you can find great deals on amazon for Frontline Plus-- I just bought a 6 month supply for $40!


----------



## Emoore

Just received this from my groomer; she's trying to get the word out:


----------



## ChancetheGSD

doggiedad said:


> wallets come in all sizes. some hold more some hold less.
> what size is yours?


My wallet is pretty empty quite frankly. But when my dog started having seizures and foaming at the mouth after using a cheap-o brand of flea and tick product that I paid a whole $5-$6ish for, it came out to roughly $120 at the vet. (And I can tell you MY vet is quite a bit nicer and cheaper than most) Could have saved around $80 had I just gone with a tried and true brand.  Heck, a good ol flea comb and soapy water bowl is better than using Hartz if you're truly THAT broke.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Madjukes said:


> Lol, the kibbles n bits
> 
> Also, sometimes you can find great deals on amazon for Frontline Plus-- I just bought a 6 month supply for $40!


Lol! I honestly am more worried over the Hartz than Kibbles N' Bits though that Wal-Mart in particular sells some great brands for the same price. (Rachel Ray, Purina BeyOnd, ect) And I don't use Frontline, I use Advantage II. I buy from Drs. Foster & Smith because they often run sales, you can find coupon codes and they ship free! But $40 for 6 months is a good deal!!



Emoore said:


> Just received this from my groomer; she's trying to get the word out:


Poor baby! 

Only takes a quick Google search of "Hartz kills" to come up with dozens of links to this awful product. (Which I told her to Google about if she didn't believe me) x.x


----------



## e.rigby

Yeah, some wallets are bigger than others... but when it comes to pets, you really shouldn't take on more than you can responsibly care for. And I think being able to afford a decent (read: NOT Hartz) F/T product falls under 'responsibly care' for.

Anyway, right now I'm tending to 12 dogs in my household and everyone is on heartworm preventative and everyone is on frontline plus. If I couldn't afford the dogs I wouldn't have so many (many are fosters which thankfully are temporary and will find forever homes soon). 

I'm not trying to be one of those people who say you have to have the absolute best for you pet... I'm just saying that perhaps you should consider the animal over some 'luxuries' you might partake of and choose to take 'better' care for the dog than to go out to that movie or out to eat... Considering I do fostering... I deal with potential adopters a lot... and I turn down people ALL THE TIME because they just don't meet standards... and my standards really aren't that high :/


----------



## jetscarbie

Hartz Kills!!!!!

Please.....please.....please.....anybody reading this.....just type in "hartz kills" if you don't believe me.

I gave that crap to my cat once. Within minutes of giving it.... OMG...you would have thought he was cujo cat the way he acted. Seriously, I thought he had rabies. He started foaming at the mouth, having seizures, and shaking. I rushed him to the vet. Vet told me straight up....hartz. He was at the vet's for 2 days. My vet printed out some stuff for me and told me to submit it to hartz. I did......and got reimbursed for every single penny I spent at the vet's office. What company just does that? That company does b/c it knows it's stuff is crap.

My cat died not to long ago b/c of cancer. I will always wonder if it had to do with the hartz????


----------



## kiya

Peoples financial situations change, everything could be going wonderful for the moment then BAMM something changes, trust me been there.
Buying products online doesn't guarantee they are safe or genuine. Unfortunately some people just dont realize that cheap products often are a waste of money or worse.


----------

